# Buying a smoker next month- advice?



## Puff1 (Apr 18, 2008)

For $179 you could get a WSM or almost 2 CharGrillers.  
Will this be your first smoker purchase?


----------



## wittdog (Apr 18, 2008)

I would go with a WSM on that budget.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 18, 2008)

If you are going to buy an electric smoker then get a Cookshack.  Otherwise look at the WSM in that budget range...pound for pound the best smoker for the money!!


----------



## john pen (Apr 18, 2008)

WSM and a remote thermometer with both meat and smoker probes...that outta about kill that $300.


----------



## Toby Keil (Apr 18, 2008)

WSM all the way!


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 18, 2008)

WSM for 200 or  a UDS for 50 and some elbow grease.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> WSM for 200 or  a UDS for 50 and some elbow grease.


Cliff I am ashamed I didn't mention the drum.


----------



## Toby Keil (Apr 18, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Cliff H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Puff, any pics of your UDS? Me and a buddy are thinking about making a couple as a project.


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 18, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Cliff H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least you feel ashamed.  It's ok.


----------



## Big Ron1 (Apr 18, 2008)

I would hunt on Ebay and Craigslist in your area.  $300 can find you a well built pit, espically with the grilling season approaching, people have cleaned up and repainted if they are trying to sell.  Just a thought.


----------



## JWJR40 (Apr 18, 2008)

The WSM is the best.  I had a Brinkman and itw taking up space under my deck.


----------



## Griff (Apr 18, 2008)

It's a no brainer -- WSM.


----------



## jminion1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Masterbuilt Manufacturing Inc. Recalls Electric Smokers for Fire ...

There is a reason that Smokeshack charges what they do.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Toby keil said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 20, 2008)

erik said:
			
		

> found a WSM for $199 and FREE shipping!
> ordered it and a maverick- can't wait till it comes



You are wise beyond your years.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 20, 2008)

Way to go!

Inspect all the parts carefully for damage before assembling. Contact Weber to get free replacements.


----------



## Unity (Apr 20, 2008)

You'll be glad you got both the WSM and the Maverick. With their help maintaining cooking temps and determining done-time, you can concentrate on finding your favorite rubs and sauces.   

--John


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 20, 2008)

You won't regret that purchase Erik.  8)


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 21, 2008)

erik said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did the same thing with mine! Buy the WSM! Woodman


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 22, 2008)

You might want to do a trial run to get used to it.
Good luck!


----------



## wittdog (Apr 22, 2008)

It just might run a little hotter cuz its so shiny....or you can use that as an excuse


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Apr 23, 2008)

I compete with nothing but WSM's. Be carefull or you might have another by next weekend


----------



## Big Ron1 (Apr 26, 2008)

> Learn to feel the meat and you will not be held slave to a thermo nor to a message board. Simply *poking the meat with your pit thermo and feeling for resistance is the most accurate way to assess doneness*. I think we went thru a time where all the fancy-schmancy electronics was fun and exciting. But now, I impress people much more with my knowledge of feeling meat and that holds true for steaks and chops as well as BBQ.



Erik, This is true and only comes with experience.  When I started cooking competitions last year, alot of the other cooks told me they don't use temps on the meats.  The use a toothpick and check resistance.  I am almost there on my cooks, but I still temp the meats to double check.  Good luck with your purchase  and have fun!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 26, 2008)

yep but while gaining experience you're eatin some dang
good food!  Enjoy the journey and have patience!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Lookin' good Erik. Good luck! 8)


----------



## wittdog (Apr 27, 2008)

What Puff said


----------



## Unity (Apr 27, 2008)

Off to a good start, lookin' good.

--John
(Wow, my WSM looked like that once!   )


----------



## wittdog (Apr 27, 2008)

Its that easy..the WSM is a good design...and you also got good advice..just remember if you looking you ain't cooking...keep the lid on as much as possible...


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Sounds undercooked to me. The brisket was more than likely in the "plateau". Next time let it ride it might take a while but it'll start to climb in temp. If a probe slides in easily it's done in my book.
Everything looked real good. 8)


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 27, 2008)

Classic brisket stall. We all have been there.


----------



## jminion1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Eric
A brisket need to get to 188 to 200 internal to be tender. With small brisket flats using weight and time won't usually work. 1 to 1 1/2 hour guild will be to short a time in the cooker. Connective tissue takes time to break down so the time guide can work with a larger brisket but not reliable on a small one.


----------

